# Weekend rides



## DirtNerd (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone get out to ride this weekend?











Sent from my garage


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2014)

*Sweet whizzer*

No ride for me this weekend. But some of the guys did. Too many projects to finish up.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## cda_cruisers (Jul 14, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




Nice x-53! Working on mine still  and i found a womens x-53 frame that i'm trying to piece together. Let me know if you have any xtra parts. 


Need a x-53 chain-guard and fork. Also looking for a beehive springer for a girls jc higgins.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jul 14, 2014)

Need a x-53 chain-guard and fork. Also looking for a beehive springer for a girls jc higgins.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh! And yes on the weekend ride! Took out the Clipper and wife rode her Schwinn Flying Star.




Need a x-53 chain-guard and fork. Also looking for a beehive springer for a girls jc higgins.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2014)

DirtNerd said:


> Anyone get out to ride this weekend?
> 
> View attachment 160202
> 
> ...




Those are great pics...dang...I want my whizzers back!


----------

